# My first walking stick



## Captain Walker (Aug 26, 2018)

Not quite a stick per se, but I made it for walking and it's in the general shape of a stick  I want to learn to make wood walking sticks so finding a nice piece of wood will be my next project. Anyway, I made this out of a solid piece of grade 23 titanium with a tungsten carbide flex tip. I used some dense diamond textured EVA foam for the grip and top cap. I anodized the whole thing. I think it came out pretty good. I'm going to make a black and blue 550 paracord wrist strap for it sometime this week.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Cool! The foam looks well done. How is it to work with?

You'll see mostly wood sticks here. It's nice to see something different.


----------



## Captain Walker (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks Rodney. The only difficult part really was the titanium. I don't have a metal lathe so I had to do some grinding. Other than being difficult to grind the white hot sparks from titanium tend to catch things on fire.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty cool stick, Captain. The colors you got from anodizing it are wild.


----------



## Captain Walker (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you dww2. Titanium anodized nicely. This is my titanium knife that I did to go with my walking stick.


----------

